# Converting Carport to Garage



## 53buick (Mar 11, 2009)

hey all,
i just bought my first house back in october and i'm having a blast remodeling it. It's a 1972 Brick Ranch with 2 car carport. I'm in the middle of converting the carport into a garage. My question involves how to finish the front carport in regards to installing a garage door. I plan on installing a 7 x 17 foot garage door. I want to know how to finish the sides and headroom of the front. Does that make sense? In other words, the overall opening right now is roughly 8 x 19 feet. Do I just frame these areas with treated lumber directly to the concrete floor with anchors? Or should I install a small brick foundation for the sides and then frame? See attached pictures. Thanks for any help - this is all new to me!


----------



## Tom Witcomb (Apr 19, 2009)

Safest way is to check the door manufactuer requirements .They will give you the opening size and header details for the spring. Do you need permits for this work in your area???


 But to answer your Question. 

 Redhead the PT to the slab.


Tom


----------

